# Funny



## cogburn

Had to share this.


----------



## Energyvet

So I guess I should be happy I'm not gonna be married anymore. Lol


----------



## cogburn

I'm sorry...


----------



## Energyvet

Don't be. My life is improving. I'm still in an alternate reality but it's better.


----------



## cogburn

It'll be alright.. Sooner hopefully than later. All the best to ya mam..


----------



## Energyvet

Just ordered a coop and a run. That will help with the recovery.


----------



## earlyt89

Hahahaha I hear that. Some people (like my mom) were just meant not to be married. She has her family always around and that's what she says is all she needs.


----------



## Energyvet

23 years of "your not good enough" just gets old. Yesterday and today I was good enough! Might just be good enough tomorrow too!


----------



## Energyvet

Cog, you changed your photo. Very handsome. Looks like a professional shot. Was it for a special occasion?


----------



## earlyt89

Yea that $h!+ gets old. That's ridiculous. U seem alright to me.


----------



## cogburn

No mam.. I just took it with my iPhone, it was my Facebook pic for a while, just like to keep em guessin... I'll change it again in a day or so.. 

That stinks, 23 years is a long time... Hope there was more good than bad...


----------



## BootedBantam

Showed my man the pic and he said "see what you are doing to me" he he


----------



## Energyvet

I love my son more than I can express. He is a fabulous human being and I'm lucky to know him. Whatever it was, it was worth it for him. And now... I get to move forward. New story begins.....  .....with chickens.


----------



## earlyt89

Well at least you can raise the biggest cock on the block


----------



## Energyvet

Only hens... No Roos allowed. Too bad too. I had a pet Roo when I was a kid.


----------



## earlyt89

Whaaaaaa???? That's no fun. Y?


----------



## Energyvet

Urban. No crowing allowed! Apparently stealing wood is okay though. ;-). 

I was thinking of buff Orpington or two, wyandotte and maybe buckeye. How's that for a good starter group?


----------



## earlyt89

I like the wyandottes. I have one but they seem like wimpy birds. I had three but the other two were victims of whatever sickness they got. I lost my rhode island reds too. Except for my rooster. I really really like americaunas. Their attitudes and color variations and size. Plus the multi colored eggs. But I'm about ready to switch to all gamefowl


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## cogburn

There needs to be a "funny" or Jokes section, to post funny pics, storys, and stuff.. and we know we can get a laugh in the morning or when we need it most..


----------



## rob

would be good to have a funnies section.


----------



## earlyt89

I thought that's what this thread was.


----------



## rob

it is, but would be good to have seperate forum for is


----------



## earlyt89

True true....


----------



## oakwood




----------



## earlyt89

Hahahaha......


----------



## Energyvet

That made me smile. I can just imagine the conversation while taking that photo. Hahaha


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## Energyvet

I love this! Too much! Must be cause I'm a mother. Lol


----------



## earlyt89

Noes that's funny


----------



## oakwood

I wish some other forumers would post something amusing . 
Ring any bells Energyvet ? , how many times have we heard that


----------



## Energyvet

I feel guilty as charged. I'm studying for an exam this week and don't have time to look for funnies. (poor excuse). I'm not sure what everyone else's excuse is. I am enjoying your efforts though. Maybe you will inspire someone soon.


----------



## TinyHouse

Ooops.......


----------



## rob

lol nice one


----------



## cogburn

Here ya go, not chicken related but I saw this and chuckled.. 
Cogburn


----------



## rblood

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Energyvet

Now we are moving along nicely. Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## oakwood




----------



## cogburn

Cute..........


----------



## Energyvet

I think I might need a deeper raised bed.....


----------



## catlady6200

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m5/Birdlady6200/Funny Stuff/?action=view&current=WAIT.gif


----------



## cogburn

So true, he was a smart man..


----------



## Energyvet

I see you're in a funny mood today, Cogburn. Hahaha


----------



## cogburn

Yes mam... Cold front came thru last night, 104 yesterday and today's hi will be 80, lovin it... Want to spread the smiles today..


----------



## cogburn

Here's an instant classic....


----------



## Energyvet

Oh boy! .............


----------



## catlady6200

Just thought this was funny


----------



## Energyvet

Me too! I saw your link. Unfortunately, that's usually me. :-/


----------



## rob

cogburn said:


> Cute..........


love it. brilliant


----------



## Energyvet

Ok............


----------



## cogburn

Self explanatory... I think we ALL know someone like this...


----------



## oakwood




----------



## TinyHouse

..................


----------



## Energyvet

..........


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## TinyHouse

...........


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## Tony-O

Chicken Math 

The farmer's son was returning from the market with the crate of chicken's his father had entrusted to him, when all of a sudden the box fell and broke open. 

Chickens scurried off in different directions, but the determined boy walked all over the neighborhood scooping up the wayward birds and returning them to the repaired crate. 

Hoping he had found them all, the boy reluctantly returned home, expecting the worst. 

"Pa, the chickens got loose," the boy confessed sadly, "but I managed to find all twelve of them." 

"Well, you did real good, son," the farmer beamed. "You left with seven."


----------



## Energyvet

Good story. Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## oakwood




----------



## rob

haha some funny pics there, love the dog on the fence


----------



## cogburn

Here ya go....


----------



## Chickenboy




----------



## Energyvet

Kayso trying again....


----------



## oakwood




----------



## Energyvet

....................


----------



## TinyHouse

.....................


----------



## Energyvet

I thought it was a potato until closer inspection. Hahahahaha


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## rblood

He is always watching


----------



## Energyvet

Couldn't stop laughing over that one! Lmfao


----------



## BootedBantam

my funny for the day....,.,.


----------



## cogburn

Bazackly !!!!


----------



## crazybirdchick

I was divorced a little over a year ago, and I have to say I am loving life with the chickens much more than I ever did with the ex! Sometimes it's a breath of fresh air, so I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Energyvet

I'm hearing that loud and clear, Sista! ;-)


----------



## cogburn

So I just thought I'd share my profile pic with y'all.. Can anyone guess what it is? I think you'll be quite surprised when you find out. It's just one of those things that make you go hmmmmm ! 

Cogburn


----------



## mellie

Daffy duck head on!


----------



## cogburn

Anyone else got a guess ?? C'mon y'all !! Yes it looks like Daffy Duck.... I'll give it a couple more hours and see if anyone has any other input. 

Cogburn


----------



## Energyvet

Pit viper or a cobra?


----------



## cogburn

Very good EV !! It's actually the Dodge Viper hood emblem, upside down its Daffy Duck ! WINNER WINNER !!! Chicken Dinner...


----------



## Energyvet

I'm a veterinarian. Maybe that's considered cheating. Not sure. Is that a BBQ chicken dinner?


----------



## fuzziebutt

Now for something completely different...


----------



## Energyvet

Great Fuzzy. Really great! Hahahahaha


----------



## oakwood

I was going to say your new photo looks like someone pulling their trousers up


----------



## mellie

Very good. Lol I love humor!


----------



## cogburn

Winnie the Pooh & Tigger were having a picnic, Tigger said, "Pooh Bear gimme some of your Honey !" to which Pooh replied, "Tigga Please!!"


----------



## Energyvet

In light of what I just had to deal with, I am laughing.


----------



## Energyvet

.............................


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## Energyvet

.................


----------



## cogburn

Free Chicken Strips


----------



## oakwood




----------



## mellie

Energy... Those lips are great... I see two I want to steal for Halloween!


----------



## BootedBantam

totally feeling this


----------



## cogburn

I have been there !! Thanks Booted Bantam...


----------



## oakwood

...................................


----------



## Energyvet

How cute! ...........


----------



## oakwood




----------



## MatthewBK




----------



## fuzziebutt




----------



## MatthewBK

Hmmm... Why is it doubled like that?


----------



## mellie

Love the st.bernard & mini..


----------



## kiwicsi




----------



## cogburn

I like that. !!!


----------



## cogburn

For the holidays upcoming....


----------



## MatthewBK

kiwicsi said:


>


LOL! This had me in stitches.


----------



## fuzziebutt




----------



## kiwicsi

Awwww, too cute, fuzziebutt!


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood

...................................


----------



## oakwood




----------



## rblood

Never go to the beach hungry and sleepy at the same time


----------



## DansChickens

Here it is idk just random


----------



## MatthewBK

Ha ha! I used to say that all the time when I looked at school questions like that.


----------



## BootedBantam

Love this sign....


----------



## oakwood

.................................


----------



## cogburn

...................


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## oakwood

.................................


----------



## oakwood

...................................


----------



## Roslyn

Beware of bears....


----------



## mellie

Good one!


----------



## oakwood

...................................


----------



## Heathers

This was pretty awesome to read this morning. I am smiling and sure it's going to be a good day.


----------



## BootedBantam

Okay funny story....went to wedding over week-end. I am sitting in a small crowd drinking my champange enjoying myself, when a little boy comes up to me and starts running his hands all over my stockings. They were nylons with a pattern to them. He's like, do these go all the way up? and tries to lift my dress up. I push his hands down and my dress while laughing my butt off. "where is your mother?" Little boy wouldn't leave me alone, had to take his hands off me several times. He was three. Needless to say, everyone got a great laugh!! Have a great day!


----------



## Heathers

That is to funny. I having a 16 year old boy knows how you were violated hahaha.


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## kahiltna_flock

She actually tried drinking my husbands beer. Her beak couldn't quite reach.


----------



## Energyvet

Prolly smelled pretty good. Lol


----------



## kiwicsi

Well, chooks eat grain, and beer is made from grain. Makes perfect sense to me!!


----------



## Energyvet

That was my thought too kiwi. Lol


----------



## kiwicsi

energyvet said:


> that was my thought too kiwi. Lol


:d lol!!!!!! :d


----------



## BootedBantam

Funny joke lol


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## catlady6200

*A chick lesson for the guys on this site. hehe*


----------



## catlady6200

That's why mine are pinned up to start with. They start to get an attitude when they are free range. LOL


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Love this, very cute!


----------



## cogburn

Good ol days...... Y'all remember?


----------



## tigereyesblue76

LOL, nice one Cogburn, yup sure do remember.. I pulled one out the other day and my 7 year old asked "what is that?"


----------



## oakwood




----------



## BootedBantam

My dog trying to sleep in the small doggie bed.


----------



## cogburn

That's too funny !


----------



## tigereyesblue76

ouch........


----------



## oakwood

Duck Shoes !!!!!
:


----------



## oakwood

or swan !!!


----------



## fuzziebutt

For the mares! Oh yeah!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

I'm still just a rat in a cage....


----------



## cogburn

tigereyesblue76 said:


> I'm still just a rat in a cage....


Hillarious !!
Smushed Punkins


----------



## DansChickens

Here ya go haha


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood

*Where are the matches ..........*








...............................


----------



## Roslyn

Okay....now I have to make a chicken butt for my garden!!!!!


----------



## oakwood

Yummmy


----------



## Energyvet

That is just adorable! Too cute.


----------



## oakwood

.................................


----------



## oakwood

*Eggs for Halloween*








.................................


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## oakwood

................................


----------



## oakwood

*Cute*








...................................


----------



## fuzziebutt

Two brooms were hanging in the closet and 
after a while they got to know each other so 
well, they decided to get married. 
One broom was, of course, the bride broom, 
the other the groom broom. 
The bride broom looked very beautiful in her 
white dress. The groom broom was handsome 
and suave in his tuxedo. The wedding was 
lovely. 
After the wedding, at the wedding dinner, the 
bride-broom leaned over and said to the groom-broom, 
'I think I am going to have a little whisk broom!' 

'IMPOSSIBLE !' said the groom broom. 

Are you ready for this? 
Brace yourself; this is going to hurt! !! !! ! 















'WE HAVEN'T EVEN SWEPT TOGETHER!'
Sounds to me like she's ....been ....sweeping around!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Oh Fuzz, you're just out of control! Can't help it, just love you more when you are!!!

What a terrible joke too. Hahahahaha


----------



## fuzziebutt

They don't just ignore us...


----------



## fuzziebutt

Squash Ducks


----------



## Roslyn

I want Squash Ducks!!!!!!


----------



## Marthab53

I found this one on Facebook!


----------



## rob

loves it ^^^


----------



## fuzziebutt

I hate when that happens


----------



## patlet

fuzziebutt said:


> Squash Ducks


Awesome! Very clever!


----------



## oakwood




----------



## patlet

Wahahaha! awesome!


----------



## oakwood

*Blimey !!!!!*


----------



## patlet

OMG! The two ducks are ducktacular! The bunny's honey but the little red bird...how appropriate is that! Wonderful pics!


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## earlyt89

Found this leaf in the yard........


----------



## oakwood

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oakwood




----------



## Roslyn

I need one of these!!


----------



## earlyt89

Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Roslyn

I have watched a LOT of Law & Order.......


----------



## Roslyn

I love cats........


----------



## EmmaJB

Speaking of loving cats - I want one of these!

X


----------



## Roslyn

EmmaJB said:


> Speaking of loving cats - I want one of these!
> 
> X


So cute!! I always end up watching cat videos on youtube, my son showed some to me and I was in LOVE with Maru.


----------



## George2002

and just what type of medicinal "herbs" are you growing over there, lmao


----------



## ethel

Love the place mat I want one!


----------



## rob

where can i get one of those


----------



## earlyt89

.................


----------



## Susi

Roslyn said:


> I need one of these!!


Yes i need one of the chicken mats, .........How do I get one ? Susi


----------

